

Tell HN: I do analytics analysis for hire - marcamillion

Do you have a ton of Google Analytics (or any other exportable analytics product), across many sites that you need analyzed and compared?<p>I do extensive analysis of many different data points across multiple domains/countries/etc. in Excel and send you reports.<p>All done manually for now.<p>Introductory rate of only $75/hour. All major credit cards accepted.<p>Serious inquiries only.<p>Email me: marcamillion {at} gmail {dot} com
======
iamdave
hnhackers.com

